# chi weights?



## Lynne_and_Paco (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey all, wondering what the most a chi can weigh and still be healthy? I know I am probably being paranoid, but I know that too much weight can put stress on body systems, etc.
Paco is at 5 lbs 9 ounces as of he vet visit this past week.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

It all depends on frame size...My Trigger is 7ish lbs and healthy as a horse, our Laurel is 10.5 lbs and very healthy too. If you share some pics of your chi, we can probably help.

I then have Bryco and Oakley both who are UNDER 4 lbs and both who are OVERWEIGHT lol. Go figure.


----------



## Lynne_and_Paco (Oct 4, 2010)

here he is


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila weighed 6lb 2 oz when i took her to the vet a week ago and she looks fine i think. She could probably lose a few oz. but if she didn't it would be ok. I think It depends on their body style. 
Leila is a short legged chi so i think she can handle it. But Flipped stars oakley is very long legged and taller and therefore she is smaller boned and needs to weigh less.
Here is a current pic of leila








Notice how short her little legs are V


----------



## Lynne_and_Paco (Oct 4, 2010)

aww look at Leila's teeny tiny legs!!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Depends on the chi, really. Lexxi is 8 pounds and it's the perfect weight for her. Reggie is 7 pounds 5 oz and is overweight for him. Each individual chi has an ideal weight, there is no specific weight for all chis. Based on the pics, I think he looks fine.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

It really depends on the frame of the dog, I've seen a 'healthy' chi weigh 15# (it's not to breed standard) but it was a big boy, and his weight was perfect. It's hard to tell with the hair but he looks like he is at a good weight. The most important thing to watch is their BCS (Body Condition Score). You want to see a tuckup on them.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think Paco looks fine based on those pics, right in the middle of "normal". He may just weigh more as an adult tahn 6 lbs.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

He looks to be a healthy weight to me!


----------



## xxtarafiedxx (Sep 10, 2010)

Cookie is 10 years old, almost 11, and weighs about 12 pounds (she's a porker). The vet always says that she's perfectly healthy.


----------



## Lynne_and_Paco (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks all! He is almost 10 months old now so I think he is about done growing, but you are right he might put on more weight. I suppose I am just majorly paranoid. I know people say that dogs forget what happened in the past, but coming from a rescue I still worry that what he has gone thru might still bother him and admittedly pamper him a bit much.


----------

